# Giant Trance 2 vs Giant Trance 3



## TypicalMTBer (Jul 25, 2016)

Just wondering if it's worth the extra money for the 2 for all-around trail riding.

The 2 seems to have a slightly better fork, but other than that, i'm not sure if it's worth the money. There's about a $400-500 difference.


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

I'm assuming you are referring to the 2017 models?

the 2 comes with a dropper seatpost and the 3 doesnt. 
the 2 comes with a 1x11 setup the 3 is a 2x10.
the 2 comes with 34 mm forks vs the 32 on the 2 and lower end fork and shock (i think). haven't had a good look at the fork and shock on the 3.

Weather these things are worth it is up to you I suppose. I went with the 2.


----------



## chais (Sep 14, 2018)

hi, if anyone can help, I am in a similar situation i have the option to get a 2017 Trance 2 or a 2018 Trance 3 for around the same price, which one should i go with >?


----------



## Battery (May 7, 2016)

You can start a thread here to get better answers: Giant - Mtbr.com


----------



## mannyfnz (Aug 30, 2014)

2017 trance 2 if it's in good shape. Better fork, drivetrain, brakes.


----------

